# Funky Cider - WLP616



## hwall95 (22/7/17)

Anyone had experience with the white labs funky cider? Not one of cider maker as I've only made 4 or 5 but got given the yeast so thought I would have a play. Threw 16L of aldi apple juice, 500g of sugar into a fermentor this arvo and fermenting at 20C+-2. Not sure really what to expect, anyone else used it before?


----------



## unwrittenlaw (22/7/17)

Following... 
Never used it but had a mate get hold of some yesterday too.

Was reading about it this morning. 2 strains of sacc, + 1 of brett + 1 of lacto... The higher the temp within range the funkier it gets. I probably wouldn't go over 20deg... 

Keep us posted. Keen to see infection photos too


----------



## unwrittenlaw (22/7/17)

From their FB page

66f = ~19c


----------



## Reedy (22/7/17)

I scored one of these from Cannon Hill Brewing during the week as well. The White Labs Rep mentioned it would also work well in a beer, so have been trying to work out what to use it with (since the wife isn't terribly enthused about the prospect of a 'funky' cider, and I don't really drink the stuff).


----------



## hwall95 (22/7/17)

Yeah I got it from the same rep as You Reeds. I'll keep you all updated how it goes. Hopefully turns out to be something interesting 

Also off topic but using the Melbourne ale in a stout this arvo. Normally I use English yeast for my stouts so will be interesting to see what it brings to the beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/7/17)

Have 20L of Aldi cider on this at the moment. The starter (I split the vial) smelled awesome. Not as funky and sour as I thought, but very nice and seems to retain the aroma (even thought it's only Aldi juice).

I have high hopes.


----------



## Reedy (1/8/17)

Keen to hear some feedback on how these yeasts went, particularly the funky cider with Aldi juice, as I still haven't done anything with mine.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/8/17)

I've been a bit lax to bottle mine. I'm getting ready for a holiday. My taps need cleaning too (as they are pouring slow) and other keg issues, just haven't had the time. 

It has smelled pretty good though.


----------



## eastgummy (25/2/20)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I've been a bit lax to bottle mine. I'm getting ready for a holiday. My taps need cleaning too (as they are pouring slow) and other keg issues, just haven't had the time.
> 
> It has smelled pretty good though.


Long time ago, I know but... How did it go?
Which juice did you use?


----------

